# First Herping Attempt Vic



## shadowpuppet (Dec 25, 2012)

Sunday was 39 deg. so thought it would be a good day to go herping. 

started the day at Anakie Gorge as the You Yangs didnt open till 8. probably should have stayed there longer as i found that the You Yangs was too busy and had a lot less wild life.

Highlight would have to be seeing my first wild cunningham skink, didnt get a photo though as beside being the fatest lizard ive seen it was one of the fastest.

Anyway here are the photos i managed to get.....feel free to ID.











And a frog from a month ago...different location




And some birds to make up for the lack of reptiles....










that will do for now ive got christmas party to get to Merry Christmas and hope you enjoy the photos.


----------



## Shotta (Dec 25, 2012)

beautiful pics thanks for sharing have a merry xmas


----------



## richoman_3 (Dec 25, 2012)

first skink is a black rock skink
second is a garden skink

that frog wouldnt happen to be at lerdergdeg? if so lesueur's tree frog


----------



## shadowpuppet (Dec 25, 2012)

richoman_3 said:


> first skink is a black rock skink
> second is a garden skink
> 
> that frog wouldnt happen to be at lerdergdeg? if so lesueur's tree frog



You would be correct,


----------

